# New Circuit Required?



## SFGiantsFan (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

I've been offered some side work from a friend who wants me to convert his 110/120 15A up to a 220/240 20A or even 30A for a new dryer that he wants to install.

I did the math and it looks like the lowest current while at max consumption is 24.42A. Does that mean a 30A breaker (and thus thicker gauge wire) will need to be installed or can I save him some money and have him buy a step up transformer that will run off existing current/voltage since the transformer would be doing the bulk of the work?

Dryer Specs: 120/240V, Max Consumption is 5.86kW 

Current wire gauge is 14 AWG

Disclaimer - I'm an apprentice at IBEW Local 6 in San Francisco who works on low voltage systems. If I were to do this job I'd bring on my buddy who is a journeyman IW. Just trying to see if I can save my friend some money on having to pull in all new Romex or wire especially since it's residential and would be a rough pull that would require some walls to be opened up. Thanks!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Neither you nor your IW journeyman buddy should be doing this.

Your scissors will never cut thru #10 wire.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

If your asking questions like this. You need to learn a lot more before doing electrical work. Btw you need 10-3 wire for a dryer not a 14-2 smh big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ctsparky93 said:


> If your asking questions like this. You need to learn a lot more before doing electrical work. Btw you need 10-3 wire for a dryer not a 14-2 smh big difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, you mean that you can't use a transformer??

Can't he step it up to 4160v and then back down on the other end???


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dryers has to be #10 wire, but as the greatest electrician has stated, your inside wireman friend should take care of it for you. 

Hey look an electrical post owwwww, ahhhhhhhh, wowwwww


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

What does the step up transformer change? I want to see your logic. Do you think a transformer creates power? You should study ohms law 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ctsparky93 said:


> What does the step up transformer change? I want to see your logic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He does low voltage, there is no logic behind it. He is confusing current with voltage. :biggrin:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

360max said:


> but as the greatest electrician has stated, your inside wireman friend should take care of it for you.


 No, I absolutely did not say that.



> Hey look an electrical post owwwww, ahhhhhhhh, wowwwww


Not really.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

HackWork said:


> He does low voltage, there is no logic behind it. He is confusing current with voltage. :biggrin:




I missed the low voltage part reading that stupidity. Makes sense now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiantsFan (Oct 31, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Neither you nor your IW journeyman buddy should be doing this.
> 
> Your scissors will never cut thru #10 wire.


Oh look, a smarmy ****head response from a high and mighty IW brother. How unexpected.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

SFGiantsFan said:


> Oh look, a smarmy ****head response from a high and mighty IW brother. How unexpected.


I am just trying to help your friend. It's clear that you don't have a clue what you are doing, if you were to do this installation you would be putting your friends entire family at risk.


----------



## SFGiantsFan (Oct 31, 2018)

Ctsparky93 said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > He does low voltage, there is no logic behind it. He is confusing current with voltage.
> ...


Yes. I don't know your ****ing field ****head. Just like I don't expect you to be able to terminate multimode fiber. You get a cookie.

I should've known better.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Ctsparky93 said:


> What does the step up transformer change? I want to see your logic. Do you think a transformer creates power? You should study ohms law
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, like a transformer is going to "save" him some money. What year do they teach VA, as opposed to watts? Talk about a disappointment.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

SFGiantsFan said:


> Yes. I don't know your ****ing field ****head. Just like I don't expect you to be able to terminate multimode fiber. You get a cookie.
> 
> I should've known better.


Thats why we don't attempt to terminate multimode fiber.

And the difference is that terminating multimode fiber incorrectly won't lead to people being electrocuted or burning to death in their beds.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

SFGiantsFan said:


> Yes. I don't know your ****ing field ****head. Just like I don't expect you to be able to terminate multimode fiber. You get a cookie.
> 
> I should've known better.




The difference is me messing up fiber won’t have a chance to burn down the house or kill someone. Last month a little girl died when a dryer was miss wired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

and here I thought the Bay Area was full of peace loving democrats

What's with all the name calling...chill.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Ctsparky93 said:


> The difference is me messing up fiber won’t have a chance to burn down the house or kill someone. Last month a little girl died when a dryer was miss wired
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is right . I renember reading about that


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Why don't you just ask your journeyman Inside Wireman buddy???
That would be the best & safe thing to do.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

SFGiantsFan said:


> Yes. I don't know your ****ing field ****head. Just like I don't expect you to be able to terminate multimode fiber. You get a cookie.
> 
> I should've known better.


 Try filling out your profile and maybe other members will cut you some slack. You're making DIY comment's, so, you're treated like a DIY guy. We've got no reason to think otherwise, your profile is severely lacking. This is an electrical forum, not a fiber fairy tale.

Single-mode, multi-mode, hot melt, epoxy termination, polishing, and testing, on 144 strand cable, been there done that. Fusion splicing, 1200pr. and up, pic telecom cable, Pre-Form D/B, and PSI splice cases, nothing to it. It's not a high horse issue. And, yes you should have known better.

How many Pre-Cast underground utility vaults, and duct banks have you set?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

SFGiantsFan said:


> I should've known better.


yup...


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

are you asking how to get 24 amps thru a 15 amp breaker?:surrender:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Imagine going to a doctor forum, asking the doctors how to perform a surgery on your friend, then getting mad when they tell you not to do it.

The difference is that you would only be risking your friend’s life. With electrician work you are risking the lives of the entire family.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

To the OP... google "criminal negligence".


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Imagine going to a doctor forum, asking the doctors how to perform a surgery on your friend, then getting mad when they tell you not to do it.
> 
> The difference is that you would only be risking your friend’s life. With electrician work you are risking the lives of the entire family.


Hax,
Do you know offhand, if someone is injured or killed, could someone be prosecuted for manslaughter? TIA


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> Hax,
> Do you know offhand, if someone is injured or killed, could someone be prosecuted for manslaughter? TIA


I don't know for sure, but I assume the prosecutor can choose to. Not sure if they would, maybe if it was a kid who was killed.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The transformer out of a microwave works well for this application.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Your scissors will never cut thru #10 wire.



Milwaukee makes a pair of data snips that might have a shot :vs_laugh:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ctsparky93 said:


> The difference is me messing up fiber won’t have a chance to burn down the house or kill someone. Last month a little girl died when a dryer was miss wired
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That reminded me of an eHow a high school girl posted about connecting a dryer to a breaker box that was finally taken down. ehow/4967852


> The wires are color-coded as so: black is positive, white is negative and bare wire, or copper, is the ground.


I complained to eHow that this posting was unsafe but it fell on deaf ears. I'm glad it's finally gone.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Giants Fan. Please fill out your profile and most importantly get some qualified help with this project.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

SFGiantsFan said:


> Yes. I don't know your ****ing field ****head. Just like I don't expect you to be able to terminate multimode fiber. You get a cookie.
> 
> I should've known better.


This should help your cause.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

360max said:


> Dryers has to be #10 wire, but as the greatest electrician has stated, your inside wireman friend should take care of it for you.
> 
> Hey look an electrical post owwwww, ahhhhhhhh, wowwwww


Did you look that up on the internet or did your colleague at Home depot tell you?


----------



## Naman Verma (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey There ... 
According to me instead of installing a step-up transformer just use the thick gauge wire and a heavy circuit breaker as it will give a good efficiency and safety to the system don't just think on saving the money 
Good Luck...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Naman Verma said:


> Hey There ...
> According to me instead of installing a step-up transformer just use the thick gauge wire and a heavy circuit breaker as it will give a good efficiency and safety to the system don't just think on saving the money
> Good Luck...


In three post you have already become my favorite forum member.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> In three post you have already become my favorite forum member.


That's the way they do it in India. :vs_laugh:


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> Hax,
> Do you know offhand, if someone is injured or killed, could someone be prosecuted for manslaughter? TIA


I am not positive about this: I think a journeyman electrician served time for involuntary manslaughter when he did not read the label on a BB heater and wired a 120v heater with 240 volts. It was Friday afternoon and he installed it and left before checking thoroughly. The house burned down killing the homeowner (an old lady). The heater was packaged wrong from the factory but he was the authority on the job and did not double check.


----------



## Naman Verma (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes that's exactly what we do as we don't just think on saving the money we do the work the way that first of all it Satisfies Us and then it satisfies the Other &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Naman Verma said:


> Yes that's exactly what we do as we don't just think on saving the money we do the work the way that first of all it Satisfies Us and then it satisfies the Other ��


Here in the United States we have the NEC (National Electrical Code).


----------



## Naman Verma (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes that's exactly what we do as we don't just think on saving the money we do the work the way that first of all it Satisfies Us and then later on it satisfies the Other...


----------



## Naman Verma (Mar 22, 2018)

okay ....


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Its obvious you have no clue what you are doing. You may be in our field but you are a teletubby not an electrician so leave the electrical work to electricians. A step up transformer for #14 to run a dryer(oh boy) 
Your post actually pisses me off. You speak about saving moving for a friend and show a complete lack of
- commonsense....to acknowledge you are over your head 
-respect..... for electricity and the dangers and hazards of electricity 
-human decency.....you can burn down a home or worse kill people with your stupidity. 
You have a total disregard for the dangers present with electricity that can kill people. From one union brother to another go pound sand up your azz
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-GWPBGJrB...zSIVmN-FLjWwCK4B/s1600/timthumb.php.html.jpeg


----------

